# Huffy Radio Bike



## Vintage Vandal (Feb 4, 2018)

Hello there. I'm a new member and generally a fan of everything old. I recently went on a search for old bikes for my wife and I as we attend vintage trailer campouts, and wanted cool transportation for our campouts. I recently picked up a cool 60s Sears bike for my wife, and today I managed to find this old radio bike on the letgo app for $250.00. Seems it is missing the power pack box and antenna. I'd like to find someone local to look at the radio and see if it can be brought back to life and start shining her up to her fullest potential. So what can you seasoned experts tell me about this old thing? Was it a good buy? Are the radios often salvageable? Anything else I'm missing or things that aren't original on it? Any recommendation on parts and decal suppliers? I'm a novice to these things. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Vintage Vandal (Feb 5, 2018)

Serial number


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 5, 2018)

@partsguy is real good with these bikes.he will probably chime in soon.nice score and if I hand seen it,it would be in my garage.I think you did good on it.


----------



## morton (Feb 5, 2018)

Vintage Vandal said:


> Hello there. I'm a new member and generally a fan of everything old. I recently went on a search for old bikes for my wife and I as we attend vintage trailer campouts, and wanted cool transportation for our campouts. I recently picked up a cool 60s Sears bike for my wife, and today I managed to find this old radio bike on the letgo app for $250.00. Seems it is missing the power pack box and antenna. I'd like to find someone local to look at the radio and see if it can be brought back to life and start shining her up to her fullest potential. So what can you seasoned experts tell me about this old thing? Was it a good buy? Are the radios often salvageable? Anything else I'm missing or things that aren't original on it? Any recommendation on parts and decal suppliers? I'm a novice to these things. Thanks in advance! QUOTE]
> 
> You just started looking and found a Radio Bike?:eek:  Some people look for years and never find one!  Looks to me, and I'm no expert, that you did really well.
> 
> ...


----------



## partsguy (Feb 5, 2018)

@Vintage Vandal Welcome to the CABE! Very nice scores!!

The Radiobike is a major score, and a "Holy Grail" for many bike collectors. It was built from 1955-1958. I have been trying awful hard to get a headcount on these bikes, so I thank you for posting the serial number!

Yours is a 1958 model, with the later decals on the tank. The decals on your tank, I previously thought were 1956-only, but it seems Huffman used both styles from 1956-onward. Posts like this are why getting a headcount is so important, it helps document how a bike was built from the factory, and what was available. Not too mention how many survivors.

The radios on these bikes are fairly bullet-proof. The radios are cathode-tube style, AM-only, operating on 93 volts of power (it is safer than you think!). If you have never worked with vintage tube radios before, DO NOT attempt to work on the radio, unless you do some serious reading first and have the proper tools. Antique radios are a popular hobby, so finding an experienced person in Cali shouldn't be an issue.

This bike is 100% original, and correct. The seat is very hard to find, so I would either put a cover over it, have it re-upholstered to match how it is now, or put a different seat on to ride with and place the original on a shelf. As for reproduction parts, I am pretty much the only guy making anything for these bikes. Below is a list of what is available to ship:

- Antenna bracket
- Antenna housing
- Inside tank label / wire schematic

Pending:

- Tuner knob
- Antenna core (having difficulty getting the new ones to work, and little time to do it)

Here is a thread on the Radiobike, and an ad from the 1958 Huffy Catalog. I have the entire catalog uploaded to the CABE.

https://thecabe.com/forum/media/1958-huffy-dealer-catalog-page-3.26837/

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/surviving-huffy-radio-bikes.107045/


----------



## vincev (Feb 5, 2018)

Nice find BUT be ready to put some heavy money into making it a complete working bike.Stay with parts guy for parts and info.He will be able to get ya goin' on the project.


----------



## Vintage Vandal (Feb 5, 2018)

Thanks! I made it put of some scraps from an old project for my daughter


----------



## Vintage Vandal (Feb 5, 2018)

Thanks for all that info parts guy! Are the graphics on the tank decals? Everything looks painted to me.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 5, 2018)

Vintage Vandal said:


> Thanks for all that info parts guy! Are the graphics on the tank decals? Everything looks painted to me.




If you open the tank, there should be a wire schematic for the radio. They are often lost or destroyed. Memory Lane Classics makes the other decals, but they are not correct for your bike. I would leave the paint this alone and just clean it. Really, the only stuff you need to find is the key, battery cover, and front rack.

Here is the inside label:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/HUFFY-RADI...975589?hash=item2cce6040e5:g:0S8AAOSwTIhabpVi


----------



## 3-speeder (Feb 5, 2018)

That Radiobike looks pretty clean. Great score!  Neat mini-trailer, what a cutie in it too. Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## bikemonkey (Feb 5, 2018)

partsguy said:


> @Vintage Vandal Welcome to the CABE! Very nice scores!!
> 
> The Radiobike is a major score, and a "Holy Grail" for many bike collectors. It was built from 1955-1958. I have been trying awful hard to get a headcount on these bikes, so I thank you for posting the serial number!
> 
> ...



It is guys like you taking the time to post such great info for a newcomer (or anybody else) that makes the CABE just a super place!


----------



## Vintage Vandal (Feb 5, 2018)

3-speeder said:


> That Radiobike looks pretty clean. Great score!  Neat mini-trailer, what a cutie in it too. Looks like a lot of fun.



Thanks! That little trailer gets more attention then any hot rod I've ever built. My daughters eat up all the attention too.


----------



## Vintage Vandal (Feb 5, 2018)

bikemonkey said:


> It is guys like you taking the time to post such great info for a newcomer (or anybody else) that makes the CABE just a super place!



I agree! I just got on Amazon and bought some cool tires with flames on them. I also screwed a cool Bluetooth speaker to the outside of the tank, and threw the old radio stuff away. I can't wait to put on my ape hangers and banana seat too! Just kidding fellas.
Now who made it through that without cussing?


----------



## partsguy (Feb 6, 2018)

Here is a demo of my red '55 single speed, during it's rebuild. Note, the larger early-style decals on the tank.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/a-functioning-radiobike-very-cool.115235/

Here is a demo of my blue '55 one, which is on the back burner right now. Scroll down to post number 105:

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1955-blue-radiobike-restoration.109510/page-6#post-773157


----------



## 3-speeder (Feb 6, 2018)

Vintage Vandal said:


> I agree! I just got on Amazon and bought some cool tires with flames on them. I also screwed a cool Bluetooth speaker to the outside of the tank, and threw the old radio stuff away. I can't wait to put on my ape hangers and banana seat too! Just kidding fellas.
> Now who made it through that without cussing?



Hilarious


----------



## IngoMike (Feb 6, 2018)

I had a RadioBike rider, but it rode like a Turd in my opinion, so I sold it. I do have a RadioBike Tank and I listen to the AM on it regularly, and that is $. 
Love that mini-trailer......


----------



## Vintage Vandal (Feb 6, 2018)

What do you guys think about this crusty light? Is it just an old aftermarket peice?

View attachment 749847


----------



## Vintage Vandal (Feb 6, 2018)

partsguy said:


> Here is a demo of my red '55 single speed, during it's rebuild. Note, the larger early-style decals on the tank.
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/a-functioning-radiobike-very-cool.115235/
> 
> ...




Awesome bikes! Man i love these things. These bikes had decals originally? Or some other process was used? It looks just like paint on my worn out graphics .


----------



## partsguy (Feb 7, 2018)

Vintage Vandal said:


> Awesome bikes! Man i love these things. These bikes had decals originally? Or some other process was used? It looks just like paint on my worn out graphics .
> 
> View attachment 749858




Technically, most bikes from back then did not have "decals" like we think of them today. It is all paint. A stencil was laid down during manufacturing, sometimes in multiple steps if more than one color was used, and the color was painted over the stencil. A 100% correct restoration will have stenciled graphics, but most of the time it is too costly, and decals are made instead. If a decal was used, it was usually for headbadges, seat tubes, or if the graphic was going over chrome.

I have no proof to back up that info, but it is drawn from my experiences and what I notice.

Like I said, I would NOT attempt to "restore" the paint on this, I have seen only a handful of the later Radiobikes, and not many of the graphics are reproduced. Only the chain guard and Power Pak graphics are made. That is only because 1955-1958 bicycles used the same graphics on those parts. You can use the more common early-style tank graphics by Memory Lane, but I think the seldom-seen graphics on your bike are truly unique.

1955 model, with the more common early graphics:





1956-'58 model with the seldom-seen later style. Note, the pinstripes on the fenders, the rounded front fender with no fender light, a front carrier rack, and no pinstripes on the chain guard. Some of these differences were not reflected in the catalogs, or any advertising I have seen to date. However, no 2-speed option was available by 1957/58.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 7, 2018)

Vintage Vandal said:


> What do you guys think about this crusty light? Is it just an old aftermarket peice?
> 
> View attachment 749847
> 
> ...




That is quote possibly the original headlight from the factory. Needs a lot of work, but don't throw it out until you find the correct replacement. It could be re-chromed and restored, but that is $$$.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 7, 2018)

See post number 62 in this link for building the battery pack. This is not posted, but I created a plastic case for all of the batteries, with a lid, and soldered all the connections. I created the case for a neat look, and for safety so the wires don't arc on the rack.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1955-blue-radiobike-restoration.109510/page-4


----------



## Vintage Vandal (Feb 7, 2018)

Tha


partsguy said:


> See post number 62 in this link for building the battery pack. This is not posted, but I created a plastic case for all of the batteries, with a lid, and soldered all the connections. I created the case for a neat look, and for safety so the wires don't arc on the rack.
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1955-blue-radiobike-restoration.109510/page-4



Thanks so much! I just dropped off the radio at Sacramento Radio expo. The old man who repairs everything was excited to work on it, and had never seen one before. He said it'd be less than a hundred to fix it, plus whatever battery pack i come up with. I'm hopeful It will be working soon!


----------



## partsguy (Feb 8, 2018)

Vintage Vandal said:


> Tha
> 
> Thanks so much! I just dropped off the radio at Sacramento Radio expo. The old man who repairs everything was excited to work on it, and had never seen one before. He said it'd be less than a hundred to fix it, plus whatever battery pack i come up with. I'm hopeful It will be working soon!




My radio guy never even heard of one.


----------



## Vintage Vandal (Feb 8, 2018)

Just ordered all of my supplies to make the battery pack from amazon. now on to make the power pak cover. Could anyone give me the outside measurements of the battery cover? I found the measurements of the old A/B batteries, but I'd like to know cover dimensions so I can Make as close to correct as i can.


----------



## Vintage Vandal (Feb 9, 2018)

Welp, I got a bit ansy and fabbed up a battery cover. I took a guess at 2.5" tall. I'll change the height later if I need to. Here's a few pics of the power pak cover process. I'm thinking of making a few to sell once I get correct dimensions.


----------



## Vintage Vandal (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Vintage Vandal (Feb 10, 2018)

In some primer. Hope to find some paint to match the bike later today. 

 ACH]


----------



## bicyclebuff (Feb 10, 2018)

I allways wanted on of those for our collection, if you know anyone that might be for sale


----------



## Vintage Vandal (Feb 10, 2018)

Going to take a stab at lettering the sides by hand. I made a stencil and painted it white underneath the red. Now enough of the white shows to letter over it. Wish me luck!


----------



## Vintage Vandal (Feb 10, 2018)

Not perfect, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## Vintage Vandal (Feb 13, 2018)

The radio shop told me the radio wont be ready until late next week. So I took took some time to replace bearings, clean some things up,etc. I also made up a little electrolysis tank to remove some rust off of random parts. The chain was so crusty and nasty it would barely bend at all. But overnight is the electrolysis tank its like brand new again. I don't want to spend the cash on replating the wheels right now so I gave em a good ol' "rattle can rebuild" and I am pleased with the results for now. And after some new white walls, this thing is looking better and better.


----------



## Vintage Vandal (Feb 16, 2018)

A little distressing to make the cover as crusty as the rest of the bike


----------



## partsguy (Feb 16, 2018)

I don't know how I missed this progress. I would love to have measured my box for you, but I would say you got this handled! How did you figure out how to paint the graphics with nothing to go on but internet pics?

If you do decide to re-plate the wheels later, be sure to get industrial chrome, not the show finish. It will look way over-restored. Earlier models had Lobdell-style, clear-zinc finished rims.

I love the progress so far!

Also, if you decide to get the actual decals for the battery box, you can use the '55 decal kit at Memory Lane: http://www.memorylane-classics.com/





The inside decal for the tank that I make is here:

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=192440975589


----------



## Vintage Vandal (Feb 16, 2018)

partsguy said:


> I don't know how I missed this progress. I would love to have measured my box for you, but I would say you got this handled! How did you figure out how to paint the graphics with nothing to go on but internet pics?
> 
> If you do decide to re-plate the wheels later, be sure to get industrial chrome, not the show finish. It will look way over-restored. Earlier models had Lobdell-style, clear-zinc finished rims.
> 
> ...




Thanks partsguy! I'd love to know the actual measurements of the covers. I have a few people who want me to make one for them but i want them to be as close to original as I can make them. The graphics i did was just an educated guess really. Good enough for this terd, not for a museum peice.


----------



## Vintage Vandal (Feb 18, 2018)

Just bought this schwinn front rack for cheap off of ebay. should be here next week. I'm sure I'll be able to make it work. Its only metal right?


----------



## Vintage Vandal (Feb 19, 2018)

In regards to the graphics if I decide to repaint the bike, I am fortunate to know a couple talented pinstripers that can make it look like it should


----------



## Vintage Vandal (Feb 20, 2018)

Had to take the bikes out today. Can't wait to get the tank back on it.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 20, 2018)

Vintage Vandal said:


> Just bought this schwinn front rack for cheap off of ebay. should be here next week. I'm sure I'll be able to make it work. Its only metal right?View attachment 757124




You can't go wrong! I am pretty sure that Huffman and Schwinn outsourced these racks to the same company. I know Schwinn made the aluminum racks in-house. This ought to fit!


----------



## partsguy (Feb 20, 2018)

Vintage Vandal said:


> In regards to the graphics if I decide to repaint the bike, I am fortunate to know a couple talented pinstripers that can make it look like it should




My only advise here, is I would get stencils or decals of the tank graphics before you blast the old paint off. Also, value on a restored red Radiobike, single speed, is around $3,000. A mint original is about $4,000-$6,000. A real nice, mint red 2-speed sold for just that recently. Just something to keep in mind if you go the restoration route.  If you left yours original, and just fixed it up as your are doing now, I would value it at about $1,200-$1,800.

I LOVE the progress so far!


----------



## Vintage Vandal (Feb 20, 2018)

partsguy said:


> You can't go wrong! I am pretty sure that Huffman and Schwinn outsourced these racks to the same company. I know Schwinn made the aluminum racks in-house. This ought to fit!




I hope you're right parts guy! Thanks again for all your help. Finding any info on these things is pretty difficult and without you, dang near impossible!


----------



## Vintage Vandal (Feb 22, 2018)

Got the rack on today. I really like the way it looks.


----------



## Vintage Vandal (Mar 2, 2018)

I haven't found a reliable source o  what light is supposed to be on the bike. But the one that came on the bike when I bought it was an old dorcy light with a horn inside it. It was too far gone to bring back to life.  So my dad surprised me with the same NOS horn light in the box!


----------



## Vintage Vandal (Mar 15, 2018)

Radio is back from the shop and works like a champ!


----------



## Vintage Vandal (Mar 15, 2018)

Finally got the NOS horn light installed and built a battery tray. The original one was so rotten from battery acid it would bend when you started bolting done the power pak cover. The tray was plug welded to the cross braces from the factory, so that's what I did. It's much more sturdy now.


----------



## bikemonkey (Mar 15, 2018)

Vintage Vandal said:


> Finally got the NOS horn light installed and built a battery tray. The original one was so rotten from battery acid it would bend when you started bolting done the power pak cover. The tray was plug welded to the cross braces from the factory, so that's what I did. It's much more sturdy now. View attachment 770594 View attachment 770595 View attachment 770596



Definitely a sweet ride. Your new power pack fab was a great construct and your radio guy knows his stuff...


----------



## Vintage Vandal (Mar 15, 2018)

bikemonkey said:


> Definitely a sweet ride. Your new power pack fab was a great construct and your radio guy knows his stuff...



Thanks!


----------



## vincev (Mar 15, 2018)

Are you on the FB huffy site ??


----------



## Vintage Vandal (Mar 15, 2018)

vincev said:


> Are you on the FB huffy site ??



The radiobike and vintage huffy page? Then yes. I'm on that onw


----------



## Awhipple (Mar 16, 2018)

Can you post some pictures of inside the tank with the repaired radio?


----------



## Vintage Vandal (Mar 16, 2018)

Awhipple said:


> Can you post some pictures of inside the tank with the repaired radio?



Is there anything in particular that you wanted a picture of ?


----------



## Awhipple (Mar 16, 2018)

Vintage Vandal said:


> Is there anything in particular that you wanted a picture of ?
> View attachment 771580



Nothing particular . I just wanted to see how it looks with the new parts inside. I think you got a real good deal on the repairs and it looks amazing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vintage Vandal (Mar 17, 2018)

Awhipple said:


> Nothing particular . I just wanted to see how it looks with the new parts inside. I think you got a real good deal on the repairs and it looks amazing. Thanks for sharing.



Thanks man!

I was expecting to pay alot more too... But he had it a month which sucked. But  I called another local shop to see how much they'd charge to install a small phone jack near the back of the tank for my phone to plug into, and they quoted me $250 for that small job alone. I can't imagine what they'd charge to do all of the work that was needed. For anyone that needs one gone through, it might be worth it to ship the radio to them. 
http://www.sacramentoradioexpo.com/


----------

